# Cole Massif



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Does anybody have any thoughts or opinions or experience with the Cole Massif wheelset?

http://www.cole-products.com/cole/mtb/wheels/massif.html


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Spank rims, propietary hubs and spokes and atomlab torque nipples... Odd combo, could work though.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> Spank rims, propietary hubs and spokes and atomlab torque nipples... Odd combo, could work though.


Why do you say its an odd combo? Is it a good or bad odd?


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

no clue.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

BWVDubya said:


> Why do you say its an odd combo? Is it a good or bad odd?


Neither, just odd.

Spank rims aren't something we hear about a lot on here, although I seem to remember a few members wanting to try them. Maybe someone will chime in.

Atomlab's torque nipples are a good idea, and I can't see why those spoke heads would be any weaker than a normal j-bend spoke. I think it should be a pretty tough wheelset, only I don't know jack about those hubs.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> Neither, just odd.
> 
> Spank rims aren't something we hear about a lot on here, although I seem to remember a few members wanting to try them. Maybe someone will chime in.
> 
> Atomlab's torque nipples are a good idea, and I can't see why those spoke heads would be any weaker than a normal j-bend spoke. I think it should be a pretty tough wheelset, only I don't know jack about those hubs.


It seems to be a solid wheelset, the hubs are burly as sh*t. The design is different but looks like it may work pretty damn well. They are a tad pricy but not out of my range if end up deciding on purchasing them


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

well you could get em and try em out for us. I dont think its a rubbish product...probably damn nice quality!


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

-.---.- said:


> well you could get em and try em out for us. I dont think its a rubbish product...probably damn nice quality!


I would love to try them out but would also love to know more about em. Not many people I know have had any experience with these wheels so that makes me reluctant. I would hope they are not a rubbish product at that price, I would hate to drop that dough and have em be shat


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

they look pretty awesome
im running a spank rim in the front on my old ruckus 
im unsure on running one on the back because its a 32h rim but in the front its ben holding up great. if youve got the money go ahead and give them a shot, they arent anywhere close to rubbish


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Formerbmx37 said:


> they look pretty awesome
> im running a spank rim in the front on my old ruckus
> im unsure on running one on the back because its a 32h rim but in the front its ben holding up great. if youve got the money go ahead and give them a shot, they arent anywhere close to rubbish


Thanks for the input. I think Im gonna place my order next weekend along with an 08 dj1 and 08 Avid Codes and Im lookin at a new crank just dont know which one I want


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Anybody wanna donate so I can test em out for you all too?


----------



## Jervis.G (Sep 17, 2007)

Similar to Industry 9 Componentry wheels:










MORE INFO HERE


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Jervis.G said:


> Similar to Industry 9 Componentry wheels:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, those are sick. Now only if I could find a store that sells them online


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

BWVDubya said:


> Wow, those are sick. Now only if I could find a store that sells them online


At $880+ a wheelset, I believe they are out of your price range.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> At $880+ a wheelset, I believe they are out of your price range.


I didnt know I had a price range.  
Who says they are out of my range?


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

They look solid as FVck


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

bbrz4 said:


> They look solid as FVck


I hope so cause Im about to drop the dough next weekend unless I can find an online store that sells the Industry Nine rims and uses Paypal


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

BWVDubya said:


> I hope so cause Im about to drop the dough next weekend unless I can find an online store that sells the Industry Nine rims and uses Paypal


FWIW, I think it's useless to drop so much money on a wheelset that'll get such a trashing, unless you are racing, there is just no point to I9 wheels. I'd settle for a hadley laced to a 721 with double butted spokes and alloy nips, just as strong, nearly as light, and half the price or even less.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

snaky69 said:


> FWIW, I think it's useless to drop so much money on a wheelset that'll get such a trashing, unless you are racing, there is just no point to I9 wheels. I'd settle for a hadley laced to a 721 with double butted spokes and alloy nips, just as strong, nearly as light, and half the price or even less.


You have a very valid point but I want a rim that can take a beating and Im not replacing them often.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

BWVDubya said:


> You have a very valid point but I want a rim that can take a beating and Im not replacing them often.


Paying more won't make it any stronger. If anything, it could be argued that I9 wheels are a bit weaker due their aluminum spokes.

Wheel build matters a lot, you could have the strongest rim out there, and still bend it to a taco if the wheel was poorly built.

Want very strong and stiff rims? Go for a hand-laced atomlab wheelset, or lace atomlab PIMPS to the hub of your choice, have them built by a qualified wheel builder, keep the tension in check and they will take anything you dish out.

I've been running my pimps all summer, they have never budged since the initial build.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Yet again another valid point. The problem with having something laced is Im in Korea and dont know any builders out here that I trust to build a wheelset. Thats why Im lookin at out of the box stuff. How bout the Transition Revolution?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

BWVDubya said:


> Yet again another valid point. The problem with having something laced is Im in Korea and dont know any builders out here that I trust to build a wheelset. Thats why Im lookin at out of the box stuff. How bout the Transition Revolution?


Good rep, good company, good product. A bit on the heavy side but like I said, if you keep the spoke tension in check, you should be fine.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

...


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

And at only 280 a set they seem well worth it


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

I've been rocking these for over a year now. Actually- it's the same set in these photos...
http://www.cole-products.com/cole/mtb/visuals.html

They have been ridden all over SoCal, Oregon, and Whistler. I haven't done a thing to them- and they are still going. The Spank rims are fine- a few dings- but not a big deal. I think they may switch to an AtomLab rim at some point.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

hey what the fvck those are only 28h wheels. i would never buy 28h wheels for urban
go with some atomlab wheels about the same price, and bombproof


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

Formerbmx37 said:


> hey what the fvck those are only 28h wheels. i would never buy 28h wheels for urban
> go with some atomlab wheels about the same price, and bombproof


yep- they are 28 hole. So what? They run a solid strong rim with extremely high spoke tension. They are much stronger than you think.

Urban is hard on wheels- but if they survive a week of non-stop Whistler Garbanzo runs (not freight train- but the real stuff in the woods) then I'm sure they'll hold up under most hacks casing stair cases on there 8" dualies...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Roaming Oregon said:


> yep- they are 28 hole. So what? They run a solid strong rim with extremely high spoke tension. They are much stronger than you think.
> 
> Urban is hard on wheels- but if they survive a week of non-stop Whistler Garbanzo runs (not freight train- but the real stuff in the woods) then I'm sure they'll hold up under most hacks casing stair cases on there 8" dualies...


The torsional forces of technical street riding are much more present than in DH, ex: have you ever seen anyone 180ing or 360ing a DH bike on flat ground? Neither have I.

Add that to a jump, or even drop(I've done 3 stairs 180, and if that isn't hard on wheels I don't know what is), and you've got to have some spokes to spread that force around.


----------



## Roaming Oregon (Feb 24, 2004)

ok... maybe you should run some 48 hole wheels then...

Someone asked for feedback- I've had a set for longer than anyone probably- so I figured I could comment. I've been around bikes and done testing for a long time... I was leary of the 28 hole set-up- but I'm very impressed and would use these for just about anything- including traditional acting like a BMX-er on the streets...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Roaming Oregon said:


> ok... maybe you should run some 48 hole wheels then...
> 
> Someone asked for feedback- I've had a set for longer than anyone probably- so I figured I could comment. I've been around bikes and done testing for a long time... I was leary of the 28 hole set-up- but I'm very impressed and would use these for just about anything- including traditional acting like a BMX-er on the streets...


I'm not saying you're wrong, but more spokes do help in such situations.


----------

